# من أفضل الكتب فى pmp لمن يريد دخول الإمتحان



## amn6 (1 ديسمبر 2013)

هذ الكتاب من أروع ما هو موجود لمحترفى إدارة المشاريع وهو مقدم من شركة Edwel Programs للمؤلف Richrd Perrin وللعلم هو أحد أفراد مراجعة النسخة الخامسة من إصدار PMP وكذلك مساهم بPMI وهذا هو الرابط .

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3dbcy1179xijoge/PMP%20Exam%20Prep%20Manual%20Online%20Free%205_0_3.pdf


----------



## EAM-FAR (2 ديسمبر 2013)

أشكرك كثيراً أخوي على المشاركه، بس عندي استفسار بسيط وهو أيهما أفضل للتحضير لامتحان إدارة المشاريع هل هو هذا الكتاب أم كتاب ريتا ولك جزيل الشكر أخوي.


----------



## amn6 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم . من الملاحظ أن كتاب ريتا أخذ سمعة عاليه جداً خلال السنوات الماضية حيث أن مؤلفة الكتاب(Rita Mulcahys )هى كانت من ضمن مراجعين الإصدارين الثالث والرابع من PMBOK على الرغم من وجود ما هو أفضل منها وبخبرتى من قرآتى للعديد من هذه الكتب وخاصة إصدارات النسخة الخامسة والتى تم إطلاقها فى أغسطس 2013 فقد تم إستبعاد السيده ريتا من PMI BOARD والخاصة بمراجعة الإصدار(REVIEWERS & FINAL EXPOSURE DRAFT REVIEW) وحاليا يوجد العديد من المراجعين من أفضلهم ما عرضته سابقا حيث أن أسلوب عرضه مختلف عن الإصدارات الأخرى لنطاقات المعرفة كذلك تعريفاته للمصطلحات بما يتفق مع PMBOK V.5 ولكن يجب المذاكره بالتوازى من هذا الكتاب مع PMBOK وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## EAM-FAR (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير على الرد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .. ووفقنا وياك ان شاء الله


----------



## الإعصار9001 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
على حد علمي السيدة ريتا توفيت عام 2010 و بالتالي أكيد لا تكون في قائمة مراجعي و مدققي الأصدارات الجديدة
بالنسبة أي كتاب أفضل ؟ هذا يعود للشخص الدارس 
فإذا كنت تفضل الشرح بالصور و مخططات بيانية هناك كتاب head first


----------



## الزعيم2000 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مضبوط
توفيت السيده ريتا منذ فتره
و قد تم ذكر ذلك فى كتابها الاصدار الثامن
اذا هو ليس استبعاد و لكنها حالة وفاه


----------



## amn6 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام 
لا أريد الخوض فى أمور هامشيه حول حياة السيده ريتا . وإنما المقصود بإستبعادها هو إستبعاد القائمين على إعداد كتابها من مراجعة الإصدار الخامس . حيث أنه من المعروف أن السيده ريتا لا تعمل وحدها وإنما هيئة متكامله من مؤلفين ومراجعين وتسويق وغيره.... والدليل على ذلك ظهور الطبعة الثامنة والموازية للإصدار الخامس(pmbok 5) حتى بعد وفاتها . أرجو أن تكون قد وصلت وجهة نظرى . وقريباً سأرفع لكم بعض الكتب المهمه جداً والبسيطة فى أسلوب العرض وذلك للإعداد للإمتحان
وجزاكم الله خير,,,,


----------



## HusamPMP (9 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## baha927 (10 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## amn6 (18 مارس 2014)

كتاب رائع لم يريد دخول إمتحان pmp


----------



## heshamawad (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله برجاء عمل رابط جديد لتنزيل الكتاب حيث تم حذف الكتاب من الرابط الموجود حاليا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (18 مارس 2014)

Nothing Here
The file you're looking for has been deleted or moved.


----------



## amn6 (19 مارس 2014)

تفضل أخي الكريم الرابط الجديد

https://www.dropbox.com/s/psmavxc4e6ltumn/PMP Exam Prep Manual Online Free 5_0_3.pdf


----------



## amn6 (19 مارس 2014)

الرابط الجديد للكتاب https://www.dropbox.com/s/psmavxc4e6ltumn/PMP Exam Prep Manual Online Free 5_0_3.pdf


----------



## nizar151 (19 مارس 2014)

اخي شكرا لك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل - فارغ؟؟


----------



## atif53 (25 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك الرابط شغال 100%


----------



## hesham.mb (26 مارس 2014)

يعنى يمكننى فقط الاعتماد على كتاب Richrd Perrin مع ال PMBOK5 لدخول الامتحان 
وما هى الطرق للدراسه والمذاكره بشكل جيد​


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (27 مارس 2014)

Thanks for the efforts


----------



## eng.mh_allam (3 أبريل 2014)

رجاء التكرم بإعادة رفع الكتاب مرة أخرى مع جزيل الشكر مقدماً


----------



## amn6 (5 أبريل 2014)

رابط الكتاب الجديد تفضلوا ..........
https://www.dropbox.com/s/psmavxc4e6ltumn/PMP Exam Prep Manual Online Free 5_0_3.pdf


ونصيحتي أنه يجب مذاكرته بالتوازي مع كتاب PMBOK وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## مودى 77 (13 أبريل 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل اخى العزيز


----------



## teefaah (15 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (19 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر ..


----------



## مهندس خبير (24 أبريل 2014)

الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. ! ... أرجوا الحل


----------

